# Lungworm help please!



## Nigie (Feb 2, 2013)

I am 99.9% sure I have a couple of NDs that have lungworm. I have given them ivomec orally and by injection. When I gave them it orally, they would feel better for a few days, then right back to the coughing. The injection did absolutely nothing. Then I ordered some Valbazen & gave the buck some on Saturday & he is doing well. But I cannot give that to my does as hopefully they will be having babies in a month & a half.

Can anyone tell me what I should give them to kill the worms?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

For lungworms, I use the Ivomec paste - apple flavored. But you have to do three complete doses ten days apart, not just one dose. When treating lungworm, I take the goats weight and 4x it and then dose, sometimes more because of the click marks on the tube. The marks are 250 increments with clicks inbetween but it is so easy to push out. I had a 60 lb goat treated and always gave the 250 mark which would be a little over 4x dose but treatment worked well.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

What was the dose of Ivermectin you gave? Many people (including myself) are now giving the injectable orally at 1cc/25lbs body weight. The schedule that I have been encouraged to follow by a caprine medic that I am in touch with is: 1cc/25lbs body weight every 24 hrs for 3 times. Repeat in 2 weeks. The reason for the 3 doses 24 hrs apart is that, given orally, the Ivermectin moves through and out of the system very quickly, so may not kill all worms in the first dose. Under-dosing will create drug resistant worms.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ivomac plus Sub Q 1 cc per 40 pounds...do this 3 xs ten days apart then once more in 30 days...

I never do injected as an oral...if its made to inject then inject it..I know people do it but it is not my practice...

See goat-link.com for pix of why...bleed out can happen..I lost a few boer early on my goat career to bleed out..I just do not think its worth the risk..


----------



## Nigie (Feb 2, 2013)

I have given them Ivomec 1cc/25 lbs orally, then 7 days later I injected it, then went bac to orally 7 days later because the injection did nothing. I have been working on this for 3 weeks. Did I do it wrong?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

there are many opinions of how to use wormer....I can just state mine and my reasons...*you did nothing wrong*..and folks are successful doing injected wormer as oral..I will not do it per my experience.....If it were me...I would stick to Iv Plus...3 times 10 days apart then once more in 30 days..this gets the different stages and gives time for it to work..your goats are lucky to have a dedicated owner...: ) do some reading on the subject and decide what would work best for your herd...I like goat-link.com...others rely on fiasco farms...


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Is Ivermectin PLUS safe for pregnant does? I remember reading it wasn't, though regular Ivermectin is. I could be wrong....


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Is it possible that they don't have lung worm and something else is going on?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have used Iv.+ on preg. does with no issues,...but Im going to look that up..I like to be in the know LOL


UPDATE: Yep safe for pregnant does : )


----------



## Nigie (Feb 2, 2013)

The reason I think it is lungworm is because every time I give them ivomec they get better for a few days, then we are back to square 1, like it is not killing them.

The buck sounds horrible, raspy, but after ivomec it goes away completely, but by the time I go back to give him meds 7 days later, he is soundy raspy again. He is not running a fever, I have checked that.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

It's possible that the worms have developed a resistance to Ivermectin. It might be worth trying another wormer like Cydectin. How stressful! It's so hard when there is a health issue that won't clear up. Sorry for you and your goaties.


----------



## Nigie (Feb 2, 2013)

On Friday I gave the buck a dose of Valbazen, he sounded real bad that day and he had some snot on his nose. Saturday he was as good as new - looked and sounded as if nothing ever was wrong. 

I just got home from work & so far so good. Let's hope the Valbazen worked for him. The two does have never been as bad as him, so I have to figure out what to do for them. I really wonder if the ivomec 3 days in a row wouldn't kill them. It was like the worms would get like knocked out, but wasn't strong enough to kill them. I wondered about the resistance thing too. I really appreciate all of your advice and time to help me figure this out.


----------



## Nigie (Feb 2, 2013)

I just looked up Cydectin, does Quest horse paste work for that? In all of my research that I have been doing for the last 2 weekends, it seems like I read somewhere that is safe for pregnant does. Does anyone know about that?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You can use Quest but you must dose according to weight and not overdose.


----------



## Nigie (Feb 2, 2013)

crocee said:


> You can use Quest but you must dose according to weight and not overdose.


Have you ever dealt with lungworm? What would you use?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I personally would use Ivermectin or Cydectin. Cydectin is the same as quest but much easier to dose since its a liquid. I would also have a fecal test to be sure its lungworm and not something else. Also check for cocci since it can mimic lungworm. Cocci is a whole lot easier to treat and diagnose but sometimes coughing in an adult goat is the ONLY symptom.

Here is a great article on lung worm
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/lungworms.html


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You said your buck has a snotty nose too?? Could be they are having allergy issues or URI...no fever? Im just pulling out straws here lol.. I agree with crocee...I would have a fecal done to be sure you are aiming at the right worm issue...I do not believe lung or liver fluke will show up on a fecal..but cocci and others will..its a good starting point..I wouldnt give more wormer right now...let what you got in them begin to work..


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Lung worm will show up on a fecal but its not a quick one. The fecal for lung worm is a Baerman fecal and not all vets are trained in using this test. Liver flukes will show up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

crocee: that's good to know : )


----------



## Nigie (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah, he did have a little bit of snotty nose, only on the day that I gave him Valbazen. He was all cleared up the next day & nothing since. 

The bad part with the fecal testing is that we don't have the best vet here. But I will call them tomorrow & see if he can do the testing for me.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is another article on how to do the various fecal tests at home.
http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/83/83-5/Michele_Konnersman.html


----------



## Nigie (Feb 2, 2013)

*Update*

My buck is all better now. On day 4 I was nervous when I saw him cough once, but he is very much better. I will give him 2 more doses of the Valbazen & we will be done with this.

I am so happy! I don't like it when my goaties are sick.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

So glad to hear it!


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Being a newbie here -- can someone please tell me what the symptoms of lungworm are?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a goat with lung worms will begin with a dry cough...it can become violent ..condition is much like any worm over load. rough course fur, dull eyes...pale lids...if left untreated they will loose appetite and slowly begin to fail.....if you have a goat who has a persistent cough just might be lung worms


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you! Happy to say that we don't have that. I do have my goats make a "huffing" noise. They sound like they are clearing their throats. (Like a small tiny cough) but they do it almost as regularly as hiccups. It's too regular to be bringing up their cud. 
Just when I think they've got something going on, I go change their water ... and neither one is doing it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would keep an eye on them...make mental notes to the coughing...could be dusty hay, dusty feed or change in the air...allergies ...


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Air is changing daily here. We have HIGH winds every spring. We have BIG issues with dust.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can try this, people with good eyes can do it. Take several poops and wrap them in a single layer of loose weave gause. Put the package in a clear glass filled with luke warm water. Let sit over night. Under a bright light you may be able to see lung worm larvae swimming at the top of the water. They are about 1/8 of an inch long.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

goathiker said:


> You can try this, people with good eyes can do it. Take several poops and wrap them in a single layer of loose weave gause. Put the package in a clear glass filled with luke warm water. Let sit over night. Under a bright light you may be able to see lung worm larvae swimming at the top of the water. They are about 1/8 of an inch long.


How well does this work? I'm going to try it, I'll let you know


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Is 6 peices enough? And should I put the lid on the jar or leave it open?


----------

